# Trivia 12/20



## luckytrim (Dec 20, 2019)

trivia 12/20
DID YOU KNOW...
The Philippines is home to the World Pyro Olympics, a yearly  fireworks
competition. Competitors from around the world gather to  determine who can
create the best fireworks display.-


1. The Titanic had two sister ships. Name them  both.
2. In old maps drafted by Europeans, what Latin phrase was  used to denote 
uncharted or unexplored territory?
3. Strange Words are These ... BARMBRACK
  a. - The wooden beams in a barn for hanging tobacco plants  to dry
  b. - a currant cake or bun
  c. - Allowance for a monarch's personal  expenses
  d. - "You made that word up! "
4. Which of these famous Jacks did NOT win an Academy Award  for the movie 
shown?
  a.- Jack Palance - City Slickers
  b. -  Jack Lemmon - Mister Roberts
  c. - Jack Black - School of Rock
  d. - Jack Nicholson - One Flew Over The Cuckoo's  Nest
5. What gas, if inhaled, makes your voice go  higher?
6. "The Gingerbread Man" is a medical condition that afflicts  long-distance 
runners.... what is it, exactly ?
7. Roscoe P. Coltrane is a character from what hit TV series  ?
8. Porky Pig had a gal pal .  What was her name ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
When Mark Twain's "The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn" was  first published,
and thirty thousand copies of the book had been printed, they  had to be
hastily recalled because of an error in one of the book’s  engravings, which
showed a girl’s underwear.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Olympic & Britannic
2.  Terra Incognita
3. - b
4. - c
5. Helium
6.  An attack of diarrhea...  ("Run, run, run as fast as you  can, you can't 
catch me, I'm the gingerbread man")
7. 'The Dukes of Hazzard'
8. Petunia

CRAP !!
Worse than that.....
The "error" was the result of a last minute change made to one  of the
illustrated plates by an unknown engraver, before the book  went to the
printers, and after it had already been approved. Nobody knows  why the
engraver did this, but when discovered, it caused an uproar.  The correct
image should have been Uncle Silas Phelps and a smiling Aunt  Sally talking
to a boy, with the caption underneath reading "Who do you  reckon it is?".
The engraver left everything else as it was, but endowed Uncle  Silas with an
extra part of his anatomy, in a state other than resting,  emerging from his
trousers.


----------

